# turkey



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

our local walmart has butterball turkeys on sale for 70 cents a pound. I got 2; if I have some more extra money i'll get more and start canning.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Mmmmm. Turkey.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good buy an smart thinin.

What be good is ta brine em then smoke em a bit then can em!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Butterball turkeys are halal.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Mmmm, slow roasted turkey, and then, turkey carcass soup! Mmmm

One of these days when I get a roundtoit I'm gonna pick one of these videos on deboning a whole turkey and do it, and then raw pack can it all!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

smoke them "a bit"?

Can you help define "a bit"?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't need ta smoke it clear done cause yer gonna can it. 

I go 140 ta 145 degree's. Then can it. Now ya can't eat this till after it be canned cause it be under done. This heps keep it from bein overcooked durin cannin.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't need ta smoke it clear done cause yer gonna can it.
> 
> I go 140 ta 145 degree's. Then can it. Now ya can't eat this till after it be canned cause it be under done. This heps keep it from bein overcooked durin cannin.


I think I'm going to can some turkey soup and I'm going to try some slices with some gravy.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds rite tastey. Just don't get that gravy to thick. Ya could make gravy later to an leave it outa the batch ifin ya wan't ta.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

hope you guys are taking advantage of the turkey sales. I am ,because my canned meat is getting awfully low. not just turkey , pork is also on sale in my area.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Last year I collected turkey bones from family. I think this year I'll put the call out with friends, too. Can't let that resource go to waste. Time to make turkey stock!


----------

